# My Journal



## Fly (Oct 25, 2010)

So I figured I'd do it. Ignore it though, it'll prolly bore the heck out of ya. 
Hmmm, today was- interesting. First I slept in, horses where hungry an extra half hour. Stupid dreams made me do it. And then cleaned house all morning, then did school all afternoon. I still have like a hour of homework UGH. Homeschooling is dangerous when your mom says "CLEANING TIME!!".
Then after school I went down to the lower pasture, to to a bit of Join Up with Babe and Beauty. Beauty was done by my seven year old sister/ her owner. My sister did great, its just Beauty isn't very people lovin'. So it really didn't work, and my sister was tired of running in circles so I said "Go ahead and quit baby girl." 
Then I went to do Babe, but then didn't. I helped my sister a lot, and wanted to go in and rest after a sleepless night. Then I drove my car to my Grandpas, and dropped stuff off. Then ate and got online.
HOLY CRAP ITS ALMOST DARK I GOTTA GO BRING IN HORSES BEFORE THE COYOTES COME OUT OMG. 
Thanks for reading if you did,
~Fly~
verse of the day; Ephesians 4:29. Look it up.


----------



## Fly (Oct 25, 2010)

Getting ready to go to Idaho. Gotta pack after done with homeork, I'm going to get a new car. It'll be a long few days driving, but its an awsome Mustang con. 
Better go, will write sometime... 
~Fly~


----------



## Fly (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, Idaho went great. The car is awesome! Last night was Harvest Party at my yg church, and I ran a baloon popping booth. Then me and some friends went for a walk over few hills, searching for an invisible pond in the dark. It went, well, fail. COUPLES ARE KILING ME. Betta go diaray, 
~Fly~


----------

